# RBI Boiler Install



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

RBI 8900 840MBH, piped in Primary/Secondary, installed with 2 Stage Tekmar


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

What temp are you running on that boiler? Aquatherm can handle that high of a temp ?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

There is never any room for $*!t.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> What temp are you running on that boiler? Aquatherm can handle that high of a temp ?


20 PSI [email protected], 200F Max




Gettinit said:


> There is never any room for $*!t.


This one isn't even bad, I will post some pics one the one we are doing today.


----------



## gtmechanic (Feb 15, 2009)

We starting new job in a week, and we will be using Aquatherm for the first time. What is your opinion on Aquatherm in terms of ease of installation and savings compared to propress?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

gtmechanic said:


> We starting new job in a week, and we will be using Aquatherm for the first time. What is your opinion on Aquatherm in terms of ease of installation and savings compared to propress?


 Never experinced with them.. but with the temps rating at 180 degrees.. that's awfully low for boiler system... couldn't find the specs on them.. I'm open to learning about it.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Aquatherms website said its good to [email protected] for the cheap climatherm and [email protected] for the SDR 7.4 with faser.

I prefer it to propress, IMO is cheaper and quicker. 2" fittings its nice to have a helper to hold the fittings when inserting them. We have yet to have a leak and we install all of our boilers with aquatherm. You can cut up to 2" with Milwaukee 12V PVC shears if it has a sharp blade. The tools are cheaper then Propress and I don;t think you can break them. If you get the Weld-Outlet tool, you dont even need to buy tees, you can install them easier then using a Tee- puller.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Catlin987987 said:


> Aquatherms website said its good to [email protected] for the cheap climatherm and [email protected] for the SDR 7.4 with faser.
> 
> I prefer it to propress, IMO is cheaper and quicker. 2" fittings its nice to have a helper to hold the fittings when inserting them. We have yet to have a leak and we install all of our boilers with aquatherm. You can cut up to 2" with Milwaukee 12V PVC shears if it has a sharp blade. The tools are cheaper then Propress and I don;t think you can break them. If you get the Weld-Outlet tool, you dont even need to buy tees, you can install them easier then using a Tee- puller.


I'll be nervous as boiler are capable go high as 240* at 15psi..


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Never experinced with them.. but with the temps rating at 180 degrees.. that's awfully low for boiler system... couldn't find the specs on them.. I'm open to learning about it.


How high do you run your boilers?


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> I'll be nervous as boiler are capable go high as 240* at 15psi..


Why would you ever need it to go that high? You can set the manual reset High Limits for 200F and lock them there. I don't think I would ever run it at 240F. There are other problems if you would have to run them that high.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Catlin987987 said:


> Why would you ever need it to go that high? You can set the manual reset High Limits for 200F and lock them there. I don't think I would ever run it at 240F. There are other problems if you would have to run them that high.


 Only in rare situtaion, if converted from steam to hot water system, those steam radiators are designed at 210* with the present heat loss at that time... down the road, new and better windows are replaced and more insulations are added to the building envelope, hence lower operating temps. However, when the decoracting dept comes in and ordered half of those radaitors removed due it'll ruined the look on their projects. 
They bldg mgmt will crank the temps to max to achieve the comfort level.. then I'll get a call for one pump burnt out and see the system.. I 'll install indoor/outdoor temp control which it will max out at 225..


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Only in rare situtaion, if converted from steam to hot water system, those steam radiators are designed at 210* with the present heat loss at that time... down the road, new and better windows are replaced and more insulations are added to the building envelope, hence lower operating temps. However, when the decoracting dept comes in and ordered half of those radaitors removed due it'll ruined the look on their projects.
> They bldg mgmt will crank the temps to max to achieve the comfort level.. then I'll get a call for one pump burnt out and see the system.. I 'll install indoor/outdoor temp control which it will max out at 225..


RBI boilers are ussuallly used for domestic hot water because they have a copper heat exchanger. I have installed alot of them in restaraunts and schools health departments around here require 180 degrees for dishwashers in commerical kitchens unless they use a sanitizer.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I see, it not a space heating boiler... a whole different ball game... but do gvive us the updates on those piping installation!


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

This one is a space heating boiler, it doesn't have a copper heat exchanger and it has cast iron headers.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Catlin987987 said:


> This one is a space heating boiler, it doesn't have a copper heat exchanger and it has cast iron headers.


 Pump away!!


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Catlin987987 said:


> This one is a space heating boiler, it doesn't have a copper heat exchanger and it has cast iron headers.


That boiler has copper tube heat exchanger with cast iron headers. It's sister trimmed for DHW has bronze headers.


----------

